# Guardian today 21/5/11



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

An interesting article in today's Guardian about a donor conceived young woman who traced her sperm donor in the US.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all
If this is the article in the Family Section about the film Donor Unknown, then it all happened in the US via the Donor Sibling Registry. It's an interesting article but irritatingly fails to mention anything about the UK situation or makes links to UK Donor Link, DC Network or the HFEA, which would be first points of reference for donor conceived people over 18 in the UK. The film will be shown in various UK independent cinemas during June and on TV on More 4 on 28th June, time to be announced.
Here is the link to the article http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/may/21/sperm-donor-joellen-marsh-film
Olivia

/links


----------

